# job hunting



## Nenei (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey everyone,i was wondering if any of you could point me out in the right direction about looking for a job as a dry lining supervisor or similar anywhere in New Zeeland. I have been looking on the internet but reading about quite a few cases of people getting ripped off with non existing jobs i thought this might be the safest place to ask for advice/help. So if anyone could send me a few links to any job offers in that field,i would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you all for your help


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nenei said:


> Hey everyone,i was wondering if any of you could point me out in the right direction about looking for a job as a dry lining supervisor or similar anywhere in New Zeeland. I have been looking on the internet but reading about quite a few cases of people getting ripped off with non existing jobs i thought this might be the safest place to ask for advice/help. So if anyone could send me a few links to any job offers in that field,i would greatly appreciate it. Thank you all for your help


Not really links to actual jobs......
Best places to look are :-
www.trademe.co.nz
www.seek.co.nz
nz.indeed.com

You could also try Canstaff -
Seems to be a reputable recruitment agency ?

Never pay a recruitment agency to find you a job. If they're asking for money when you sign up they sure aren't legit.
All reputable ones earn money from the companies that employ them to fill their vacancies and find them employees. They charge them commission.

Not sure if there are Dry Lining Supervisors in NZ ?

Cheers


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

We found our job on nz.indeed.com. Excellent site as it lists jobs from many recruiting agencies and private employers. I would echo the statement about Not paying any recruitment fees, especially those that charge to let you see their lists. Good luck


----------



## Nenei (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you very much guys will have a look through the sites. And happy holidays to all of you


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Dry lining is usually called Gibstopping or interior plastering.
Gib is the trade name of the company the produces most of the plasterboard - gypsum plasterboard


----------

